# HELP! open wound, bunny fight!



## vona (Dec 2, 2012)

my bunnies each have there own time out as all of them are not spayed/nuetered yet, my boyfriend was cleaning gizzys cage and set her down while Pepper was on the floor and of course pepper attacked. she ripped out fur and now gizzy has an open wound. i read that you can use neosporin on them just not the ones with corisone (not sure how its spelt im kinda in a rush) or lidocaine i thinki it was. my neosporin id fairly new. it says plus pain releif but it does NOT have any of those ingrediants the pain reliever is called pramoxine HCI 10 mg... does anyone know if this one is safe to use on her?


----------



## JBun (Dec 2, 2012)

NO, don't use the one with pain relief. It isn't good for rabbits. You just want the plain ointment with no pain relief or anything added to it. The active ingredients should only be the antibacterials.


----------



## vona (Dec 2, 2012)

okay thank you so much.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2012)

You aren't supposed to use the kind with pain reliever. So I probably wouldn't use it, since is says it has pain reliever on it. 

How big is the wound? Could you post a picture? 

I would clean the wound out, with some betadine if you have any. You can use peroxide, as long as the wound isn't really deep. If its just a scrape, then peroxide will be okay for now, but I would get some betadine. Just to be on the safe side. 

Maybe you could call your vet and ask them what they would suggest. They'll probably suggest that you bring him in, but thats up to you.


----------



## vona (Dec 2, 2012)

its just a surface wound like just where a little patch of fur was torn out  i will try to post a picture soon cant do it off my phone. but will peroxide hurt her?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2012)

The peroxide shouldn't hurt her. It just slows the healing process down, or so I've read. 
If you don't feel comfortable with the peroxide, then some warm soapy water will work too. I would use a cotton ball to clean it, another to rinse the soapy water off, then another one to dry it. Gently of course.


----------



## JBun (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know if peroxide would be ok on a rabbit. Rabbits tend to have very sensitive skin so you need to be careful what you use on it. I've heard betadine is ok, but you should do your own research, or call your vet, to make sure it really is ok. And with the antibiotic ointment, just dab a little on there, you don't want to put a lot because eventually your bun will lick it off. And after you put it on, distract your bun with some food or something, so she doesn't lick it off right away.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 2, 2012)

Betadine is preferable over peroxide as long as it is diluted to a light tea color. Never use full strength betadine as it will burn the tissues. I do not recommend using an ointment on a wound unless it is very shallow. Ointments will delay healing of deeper wounds and may complicate the process by 'gluing' hair down into the wound. Clipping and cleaning the wound and keeping it clean is the best. Antibiotics may be needed. Best to get these rabbits fixed if there is any chance of being together (but neutering a rabbit is certainly no guarantee they will not fight).


----------



## vona (Dec 2, 2012)

its not deep at all just surface scrape. and we are working on getting them fixed....Pepper should be getting spayed within the next 2 weeks. weve got to do it one at a time we cant afford all at once but its definetly a priority for us.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2012)

ray:


----------



## ZoeStevens (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a scrape... she will be OK  Just keep it clean and make sure she is eating. I would not use betadine - iodine is toxic and if she grooms and consumes it, it may not be good for her. A dab of regular polysporin or neosporion is all you need. Flush it out with sterline salin first.


----------

